# Doomsday Radio Operators: Season 4 – Episode 3 - "Dead Batteries"



## radiomaster (Nov 21, 2008)

The latest episode is online now. 
*Doomsday Radio Operators
Season 4 - Episode 3
"Dead Batteries"*









Click here to view

.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have adapters to run from a 12 volt battery (lighter socket) and have some small SLA - AGM batteries I could strap to a belt in a pinch. Though not as good as a nice high Mah Li-Ion battery, it's still pretty darn portable.


----------

